# Finally my C4S gets delivered!



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

After many months the wait is over. My C4S got delivered yesterday.
I'm thrilled with it.
The spec (US):
2006 Carrera 4S Coupe 997 
Porsche Sport Exhaust
Y1 Seal Grey Metallic 
Y1 Seal Grey Metallic Top 
BK Black/Stone Grey Interior 
C02 U.S. Standard/Emissions 
342 Heated Front Seats 
680 Bose High End Sound Package 
M6A Black Mats - Porsche lettering 
640 Sport Chrono Package Plus 920.00
446 Wheel Caps with Colored Crest 
P01L Adaptive Sport Sts Lthr Int 
670 Navigation for PCM 
431 3-Spoke Str Whl Multifctn lthr 
XCZ Sport Shifter 
970 Bicolor Interior Instructions 
XRR 19" Carrera Sport Wheel 
267 Self Dimming Mirrors
3M speed film clear bra
Clear indicators fitted

Some pics:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Let me be the 1st to say that it's a stunning car 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Jae can you ban him from the forum pls

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Love that colour / wheel combination, stunning.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Simply stunning, Porsche have got this incarnation just perfect.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Colour coded wheels looking especially nice m8! 

I'm starting to dislike you already! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Jae can you ban him from the forum pls
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol:

nice car 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

That is a gorgeous car. I thought the 996 C4S was a stunning car and wasn't too sure about the 997 but after following a 997 C4S round the M25 a couple of days ago and seeing the photos of yours (same colour) I now know what to start saving up for in a couple of years time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't like it at all.

Much.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Very very nice car mate 8) 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Top choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Did you consider the fixed rear spoiler? Saw one on a 997 4S at the port in Calais and I thought it suited the car perfectly.

Enjoy

Rob


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Top choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Did you consider the fixed rear spoiler? Saw one on a 997 4S at the port in Calais and I thought it suited the car perfectly.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your comments.

Rob I presume you're referring to the X51 spoiler. I had considered the X51 package but decided to drop it as I love the clean look of the Carrera. I guess it's a childhood thing... had an image of a Carrera from the early 70's in my brain. Hence no rear wiper etc.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I never liked 911s, they always had one significant problem for me, the log book always had someones elses bl00dy name on it grr :wink:

Nice car m8, and even nicer house. Enjoy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VERY VERY nice Mayur - any chance you could ship it over for a quick blast at the next Kneesworth meet  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

As much as i dont like Porkers....Looking at that i would have to say Yes Please. Looks stunning.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mayur - It seems like years not months since you set your heart on one. Glad you've finally got it.

Very nice colour and spec. The wheels work especially well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome ! Best colour too , love the wide rear end on the S , should be my next car hopefully


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

B'stard!

Automobile porn........


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a big Porsche fan but that does look very nice love the colour


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on the lovely new car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Perfect car, perfect spec Mayur. Couldn't fault it. Well done on an exercise in extremely good taste.

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mayur, that is simply beautiful! I am very very very jealous! 8)

People criticise Porsche for being lazy when it comes to the 911's design, but IMO these pics prove that all it needs is a slight nip and a tuck once every few years, and they are as fresh as they were all those years ago. Lovely!

Looking at those timeless classic lines you realise what a f*cking unproportional abortion the Cayman is.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wow, that is just superb 8) Congratulations Mayur, I'm sure it was worth the wait. As Paul said, we'd certainly like to see it at a Kneesworth meet 

Enjoy and take of yourself.

Cheers.

Moley.

P.S. Best wishes to Surbhi as well.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Perfect .... almost.

The exhausts are wrong and spoil the rear for me.

Otherwise very, very nice.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Lovely car - I like the dials on the inside aswell.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

slg said:


> Lovely car - I like the dials on the inside aswell.


I took a chance on the bi-colour black/stone grey full leather interior. I think it works and I'm happy with it.
A few more pics:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well done on an exercise in extremely good taste


I agree. Lovely stuff



kmpowell said:


> a f*cking unproportional abortion the Cayman is.


A little harsh.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Mayur, that is simply beautiful! I am very very very jealous! 8)
> People criticise Porsche for being lazy when it comes to the 911's design, but IMO these pics prove that all it needs is a slight nip and a tuck once every few years, and they are as fresh as they were all those years ago. Lovely!
> 
> Looking at those timeless classic lines you realise what a f*cking unproportional abortion the Cayman is.


Kev, thanks for your comments. The current 997's in my opinion have a lot of "lets go back to the original" about it in their design. It's the simplicity of design that I loved about Porsche's years ago. It's also what IMO they gradually lost over the years. With the 997 it was back and I was fortunate enough to realise a childhood dream. As important as performance may be... for me its about design and how much it feeds my creativity. The 997 C4S just does it so well.

And then there's the drive...  :roll:  all rolled up in one!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > a f*cking unproportional abortion the Cayman is.
> ...


Not really. IMO the Cayman is (in terms of looks) a complete sell out from Porsche and I cannot see one clean attractive line in it. The rear is a pure dogs breakfast, and anything that is remotely nice about it is from the 'Boxster', which (remember) Porsche are adamant to assure you is NOT what a Cayman is!

As I previously said, people criticise Porsche for lazy designs, but as those pics prove, the 997 is clean, elegent, unfussy, good proportions, it's everything the Cayman is TRYING to be, but the Cayman fails miserably.



Mayur said:


> The current 997's in my opinion have a lot of "lets go back to the original" about it in their design. It's the simplicity of design that I loved about Porsche's years ago. It's also what IMO they gradually lost over the years.


Couldn't agree more ol' chap. The round front lights set in high back front wings; the front bumper with it's unfussy lines & bonnet join; the simple wing mirrors; shapely unfussy rear. It ooooozes the class and clean shapes that were lost in the 80's when they were replaced with big plastic bits, fussy spoilers and wierd boxy shapes.

This picture sums up the 997's beauty perfectly, everything about it is simple & clean:









stunningly beautiful. 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Mayur said:


> After many months the wait is over. My C4S got delivered yesterday.
> I'm thrilled with it.
> The spec (US):
> 2006 Carrera 4S Coupe 997
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Mayur - It seems like years not months since you set your heart on one. Glad you've finally got it.
> 
> Very nice colour and spec. The wheels work especially well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks scoTTy, true it's been a while. All good things take time I guess.

How's the baby doing? almost a year already?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yum yum, v nice, enjoy.

PS Sorry to break the news but they have put the steering wheel on the wrong side! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur - It seems like years not months since you set your heart on one. Glad you've finally got it.
> ...


Amazingly Ben's now nearly 14months! 

Time seems to fly when you're enjoying yourself. I'm sure you'll find the same playing with the 911 :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Someone seems pretty sober considering he went to a beerfest


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

<off topic>

That's what happens when you get there 5 hours late due to meetings and then have to get a train back. :?

Still good fun though! 

p.s. a Beer festival is NOT the place to go if you're looking for fit women! Not that I was of course [smiley=wings.gif]

</off topic>


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> <off topic>
> 
> That's what happens when you get there 5 hours late due to meetings and then have to get a train back. :?
> 
> ...


Yes im guessing you was looking for ugly women.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > <off topic>
> ...


I am sure after a couple of hours at a bear festival there are no ugly women :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


As usual you do have a point Andy.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes im guessing you was looking for ugly women.
> ...


Exactly what we thought....but even with beer goggles on, it was bad! :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I went to a bear festival in Canada once. Not only were there no ugly women after it was over, there were no attractive ones, no men, no children and suspiciously all of the Honey had gone too, pesky bears!


----------

